# xCode RSS



## TechTouchPro (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'aimerai crée ma propre Application Lecture de Rss avec xCode pour Mac ( pas de widget ...dashboard) une vrai App en fenêtre avec intégration dans
La barre "en haut" [ Désolé je connais pas le nom c'est ou y a l'heure ^^ comme pour l'app Tweeter on click dessus et sa apparaît ^^ ] avec Burton refresh.

C'est possible ou c'est trop dur ?
Des pistes ? Aides ?
Possible avec des notions basiques de C ?


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2010)

TechTouchPro a dit:


> Possible avec des notions basiques de C ?


Non, on ne se lance pas dans une applications en Cocoa/Obj-C avec des "notions basiques" en C.

Finis d'abord d'apprendre le C et apprends les bases de la programmation objet avant.

Ensuite pour Cocoa, les conseils ont déjà été donnés mille fois : recherche


----------



## TechTouchPro (21 Novembre 2010)

Oui maitre [ Cf icône japonaise ]


----------

